# my setup and future plans? need advice



## sentrakid99 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys im new member to this forum i am glad i have a website to refer to when i need help!
Heres the deal!
my current preformance setup for my 1999 sentra:
255 walbro fuel pump*

370cc inj.*
jwt ecu*
sr20det maf*
safc-II
garret t20 turbo*
stage 3 act clutch and pressure plate
blitz bov
elbach springs
tokico coilovers
stillen strut bar 
3" forza exhaust

Just a pic:









Thing is i plan on upgrading my t20 garret turbo to a t28 or gt28rs i know gt28rs preforms much better then the standard t28 but how much better does it preform well worth the money ?

Also will i have to get the jwt ecu re-tuned since i am upgrading the turbo
what tuning is needed from jumping from a t20 to a t28. it seems to me i have all supporting mods for now and in the future i can get bigger inj. and maf

i am mostly concerned with the supporting mods and tuning because like everybody else i would not like to ruin my engine

What tuning/mods do you guys recommend if i plan on going from a t20 to a t28;gt28rs from looking at my setup do i even need any?

I am mostly just looking for some opinions and advice to guide me in the right direction!
thanks for your support 
I've searched but haven't seemed to find my right answers if there is a link that would help to save your time throw it my way


----------



## Dark_Eagle (Oct 18, 2007)

you actually got a couple of choices with the t28. you can get a gti-r t28 which is capable of a good 280-300hp, the gt28r good up to about 330, and the gt28rs good up to about 340-360. the 370cc injectors are good up to about 250hp, 290 at 4 bar. other than that, you can just send the jwt ecu to get reprogrammed for all those or sell the jwt and get a calum setup, they're around $300 or so. how much hp are you looking to put out though?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Good advice from Dark Eagle and I will echo most of it. You need to determine your power goal, then choose a turbo, injectors, and MAF to support that goal. If you DO go with the above setup and then switch to a T28 and figure out that you need to switch the MAF it will have to be reprogrammed for the new MAF. As such I advise you to figure out your setup and do it right the first time. 

In terms of turbo choice, I would personally use a .64 housing GT28R. I think it is nearly the perfect turbo if you are looking to stay on the mid to high 200 hp range. Couple that with 555 injectors and a 1993 ford cobra MAF and you have a winner of a setup. My second turbo choice would be a GT28RS for slightly more power or an S15 silvia T28 if you wanted to save some money on over the GT28RS. 

Lastly the GT28RS is a totally different turbo than the GTIR T28. I have had both on my car and I MUCH prefer the linearity of the GT28RS.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

I too im new to the forum and i wanted to upgrade my 99 sentra gxe i have weapon r secret intake and weapon r headers. I wanted to turbo my sentra, but as i read many forums i notice that you just cant strap on a turbo, it has a proccess like everything else so i need to know if i was to put on a T25BB (i think thats what its called not so sure) what im i to do i have an idea like i heard about 270cc injectors, cobra MAF im pretty sure that all those parts arent really for my car so like mentioned i have to reprogram my ecu for these things to work i tried doing my home work i was hoping i get a little insight from the people who know?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh yeah sentrakidd im luvin the sentra happy to see that theirs people out their who feel the same about their sentras like i do... good job bro being proud of something that doesnt seem a lot is a rare thing i get a lot of heat from people who say i should get a new car i just love my sentra keep posting about your project is going on


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sinning said:


> I too im new to the forum and i wanted to upgrade my 99 sentra gxe i have weapon r secret intake and weapon r headers. I wanted to turbo my sentra, but as i read many forums i notice that you just cant strap on a turbo, it has a proccess like everything else so i need to know if i was to put on a T25BB (i think thats what its called not so sure) what im i to do i have an idea like i heard about 270cc injectors, cobra MAF im pretty sure that all those parts arent really for my car so like mentioned i have to reprogram my ecu for these things to work i tried doing my home work i was hoping i get a little insight from the people who know?


My post abopve should give you some insight. For a turbo setup you will need larger injectors and a MAF than can support more air flow. There are many different options for these items but to keep it simply you should stick with OEM nissan items. 

Injectors:
The 370cc injectors from a 300zx or SR20DE-T (as long as they are not from a Gti-R) will drop directly in to the GA16 fuel rail without modification. They will support around 250 wheel horsepower at stock fuel pressure. If you are planning on making more than that the Nismo 555cc injectors are also drop in replacements. 

MAF:
The S14 240SX MAF (1995-1998 models) is the best option if you plan on making less than 250 wheel horsepower as it uses the same harness as the GA16 and plugs right in. Otherwise the 300ZXTT (Z32) MAF or the 1993 FOrd Cobra MAF are good choices but require you to get the pig tail harness and solder it in place of the stock MAF harness. 

Last point. the ECU MUST be retuned to run ANY of the above upgrades. ANY OF THEM. Swappin in a MAF on a stock or NA modiifed car will do NOTHING for power even with a reprogrammed ECU. You should only choose the above options for high HP turbo or nitrous applications.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks lots of insight apreceate it


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

sinning said:


> Thanks lots of insight apreceate it


dont do it get a sr20det, it will just blow its a waste of money


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> dont do it get a sr20det, it will just blow its a waste of money


Is your car still holding up?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> Is your car still holding up?


haha no, fried the piston rings, i already had a extra motor so its running again


----------

